
The sad state of VoIP from browsers - fenesiistvan
https://www.mizu-voip.com/Support/Blog/tabid/100/EntryID/12/Default.aspx
======
justingregoryuk
What about SIP.js? [http://sipjs.com](http://sipjs.com)

~~~
fenesiistvan
SIP.js is fine for specific needs, but it doesn't run IE, Edge and Safari and
also it doesn't solve the problems listed in the blog post (the many
incompatibility issues, server side configurations, codec, TURN setup to
bypass corporate firewalls)

